# Sharing my Lemur project for orchestral template and expression maps Spitfire Audio



## marcodistefano (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi guys,
many of you asked me if I could share my lemur project so here it is.
This is built on top of the one initially shared by @Mihkel Zilmer where I have added more tabs, functionalities and expression maps.
Basically it is done to work with spitfire audio libraries.

This is the video, download link in the description of the video.
Subscribe to my channel if you want to support my sharing activity!


----------



## Brueland (Aug 15, 2018)

This is amazing. Thank you for the time and effort put into this!


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 15, 2018)

Brueland said:


> This is amazing. Thank you for the time and effort put into this!


Thanks!
Hope this will help other composers


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2018)

Vienna Ensemble pro?


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 15, 2018)

Musicam said:


> Vienna Ensemble pro?


yes v6


----------

